# Alexa Bliss vs. Trish Stratus



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Alexa Bliss is more attractive.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

I was hoping he wouldn't use these two.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

This would have been an easy question a few months ago. But damned if Alexa hasn't looked a lot hotter since turning heel.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

I voted for Alexa


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I refuse to take part in anything that has to do with those ******* Tony and Kevin, i'm a shamed of you.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

This is silly. 1. Attractiveness is subjective, everyone has different tastes 2. You cannot compare eras. Trish is older now. Alexa is in her prime. It's two very different things to compare.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Trish beat Lana :gaga1 whole thing is already a sham

I'd rate Bliss higher simply because her implants look better


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Cleavage said:


> I refuse to take part in anything that has to do with those ******* Tony and Kevin, i'm a shamed of you.


*They're the reason I'm here :toomanykobes*


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Trish and it's not even close.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Braylyt said:


> Trish beat Lana :gaga1 whole thing is already a sham


No idea what this is but :ha
100% agree. Fuck Trish.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Alexa's face is prettier.

Trish had the better chest. Alexa has the better butt.

Unfortunately for Alexa, we'll never get to see her flaunt her stuff and show her body the way Trish did, so it's really unfair to compare divas now to that era.

There will always be more "sexy" Trish content to make her hotter than there ever will be of Alexa unless something changes in the future.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Alexa all day. I was never big on Trish. I was Team Lita's thong in my childhood, and then I switched to Torrie Wilson kada


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

We need one more vote for Alexa to tie it up.


----------



## RJTM (Aug 13, 2015)

Voted for Alexa.


----------



## Honeymoon (Oct 17, 2015)

The one who's won a championship.









​


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Alexa for me, personally.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*This is pretty damn close, which isn't surprising, given how similar they look to each other. Lets see if I can't sway people the other way :curry2*


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

I'll assume this is a rhetorical question.. Trish is the hottest diva of all time, no matter what your tastes are.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Crewz said:


> I'll assume this is a rhetorical question.. Trish is the hottest diva of all time, no matter what your tastes are.


*Maryse begs to differ :mj.* @Merry Marysemas @Wildcat410


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Crewz said:


> I'll assume this is a rhetorical question.. Trish is the hottest diva of all time, no matter what your tastes are.


Back in her era she wasn't even the hottest diva. Stacy and Torrie were both better.

Now, if you want to say she's the hottest diva with skill in the ring, then maybe I could agree.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Crewz said:


> I'll assume this is a rhetorical question.. Trish is the hottest diva of all time, no matter what your tastes are.





Merry Blissmas said:


> *Maryse begs to differ :mj.* @Merry Marysemas @Wildcat410


Yeah Maryse flat out murders Trish when it comes to hottness. She's sex come to life in human form.








I mean c'mon...she's perfect.

And Nikki Bella > Trish as well though this is Marysemas we're celebrating here.


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Awesome thread by @Merry Blissmas.

Anyway to me, 























are the three hottest Divas *ever.* I really hate picking between them. But any of that trio versus anyone else is virtually an auto win. 

(I never rated Keibler on that level. Didn't have the overall head to toe tone of Trish or Torrie. Maryse is just flat out more beautiful than Stacy imo.)

That said, Bliss is the hottest women in the E product nowadays I think. (I give her a shade over Lana, Peyton, and Gionna.) So if anyone can grow into being one of my all-time hottie favorites, it is probably Alexa. 

Gotta go with my baby doll here for now though.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Looks like Trish won


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I voted for Trish. Alexa is hot, or more cute than hot really and has a great ass but Trish is Trish and I grew up watching her.



Wildcat410 said:


> Awesome thread by @Merry Blissmas.
> 
> Anyway to me,
> 
> ...


Thats a great top 3. Trish is a babe and I'm sure many of us grew up ogling her. Though she was always second to Lita for me. 
















Maryse is Maryse; the perfect 10, sexiest of the sexy, the ultimate hotty, sex in human form, the definition of sexy.








Torrie never did much for me back in her day, but looking back she's crazy gorgeous. Her body's insane, beautiful face and even today she is so beautiful.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

IT's kinda silly though. I mean one could say Alexa is hotter, one could say Trish is hotter. It's subjective. Everyone has different tastes. I prefer Paige over Alexa. But that is just based on my tastes. Keibler was imo the hottest diva of all time. Nikki prob has the most complete body of any diva in history. But its all relative and subjective like I said.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Merry Marysemas said:


>


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Alexa Bliss. She is more natural... I think.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Trish

I have a thing for greek women


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

It's not like you can really go wrong either way

That being said, Bliss...easily wins this. I'll take "bliss" over "stratusfaction" thank you very much


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Trish. Alexa is cute, but she really over does it on the make-up


----------



## eddie1.tv (Dec 24, 2015)

thnx


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Merry Marysemas said:


>


 Wait, what's the question?


----------



## The_Kliq (Feb 19, 2015)

3ku1 said:


> This is silly. 1. Attractiveness is subjective, everyone has different tastes 2. You cannot compare eras. Trish is older now. Alexa is in her prime. It's two very different things to compare.


:rockwut

Everyone knows it's subjective...that's why there is a poll.

And the thread is clearly comparing Trish in her prime to Alexa in her prime, so to speak.


----------



## VampDude (May 24, 2011)

Trish is still somewhat hot, plus we got to see her in bra and panties matches, Thanks Giving matches and a few more that are still quite popular on YouTube.


----------



## Walking Deadman (May 12, 2014)

Trish, but it's so close. I have always seen Alexa as quite similar to Trish. As somebody else, we won't get to see Alexa flaunt her body as much as Trish because it will offend people, and WWE's sponsors.


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

Trish for sure.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

eyebrowmorroco said:


> Wait, what's the question?


Umm; if the bikini turned green, would um the Lita...then the boobs and skin...and yeah?

Yep that makes sense, I mean just look at her in that tiny bikini; meaning of life explained!


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Merry Marysemas said:


> Umm; if the bikini turned green, would um the Lita...then the boobs and skin...and yeah?
> 
> Yep that makes sense, I mean just look at her in that tiny bikini; meaning of life explained!


 She's so hot, I forgot my username.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

eyebrowmorroco said:


> She's so hot, I forgot my username.


Thats understandable.


----------



## Sweettre15 (Feb 27, 2014)

I love them both but I personally prefer Bliss because she's closer to my age and has a nice mixture of cute and sexy

Here's some "hot" images of her from her Pre-WWE days:


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

I would have went with Trish like 6 months ago. However, her heel person has just made Alexa so much hotter than she was before. I don't know exactly why lol.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

@Sweettre15 *I'm not a fan of skinny Alexa since I like thick girls. Her current appearance is perfect. Her new sassy attitude adds to her sex appeal too.*


----------



## Sweettre15 (Feb 27, 2014)

Merry Blissmas said:


> @Sweettre15 *I'm not a fan of skinny Alexa since I like thick girls. Her current appearance is perfect. Her new sassy attitude adds to her sex appeal too.*


Yeah if only she'd "remake" those images with her current physique 

But here are some more Pics:





























But in case you didn't realize, I'd hit it thick or thin lol.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Alexa isn't even 1/10th hot as Trish.
Trish wins this without a doubt.
But Alexa will win it since I doubt there are much people on FB who have seen Trish in her wrestling days.


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

Alexa by a fucking mile.

But in Trish's defense, she's hotter now than she was when she was wrestling.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm not surprised Trish won. I mean she did give us a lot of sexy moments in the AE/RA era.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Alexa and it isn't even close. Trish actually looks ridiculously ugly sometimes.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Vote goes to Trish Stratus. Alexa is sexy and has a nice ass and all but Trish is way hotter imo.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Is this still going lol ? They are both hot in their own different ways. You could say Trish is hotter, one could say Alexa. Its all subjective. Not surprised Trish won though. Shes alot more well known. This has zero to do with whos hotter, seeing Trish in her prime, and Alexa,now are both hot.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Nikki's Jingle Bellas said:


> Vote goes to Trish Stratus. Alexa is sexy and has a nice ass and all but Trish is way hotter imo.


I think you mean was. Past Tense. Currently i would go with Alexa. But is was 2000-2004. Thats a while ago. In her prime just as hot.


----------



## CEEJ (Apr 2, 2015)

Alexa is really hot but not much beats early 2000's blonde bombshell Trish


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Man, this is hard. Alexa Bliss may be my current main Diva crush, but Trish is GOAT status. Comparing both in their primes, obviously, I'm not too high on slim brunette yoga Trish now, she's pretty but not the epitome on wank material like she was.

I think Alexa beats Trish from like 2003 onwards. My absolute favourite look between the two was Trish in 2000, when she was THICK AS HELL. People talk about the titties, but she had a ridiculous booty as well.

Plus she just radiated sex appeal then:


----------



## 9hunter (Jan 9, 2015)

the fans voting on it dont do the poll right. they dont use it on looks alone. i dont see anyone beating trish because she is hot but she is also well liked even though its a one night stand. i find both quite overrated tbh looks-wise but theres no denying trish is hot. i find alexa a bit of that drug whore look. like a young Angelina love


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

9hunter said:


> I don't see anyone beating trish because she is hot.


I agree


----------



## Big Doggy Dog (Dec 27, 2014)

Nowadays I believe Alexa is better,but Trish in for example 2004(With Blonde hair,and younger) stomps her,so I go with Trish.


----------



## crazylegs77 (Feb 18, 2015)

their is no wrong choice in this debate


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

Gotta go with Trish as well.


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

I might be the only user who prefers Bliss from before she became a heel, her cuteness deteriorated when she joined up with the Dubstep boys :/

Anyways, gonna vote for Trish


----------



## MCote900 (Mar 28, 2004)

Alexa bliss for me, its not even close...IMO when Trish was in her prime Torrie Wilson was kicking her ass in hotness


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

MCote900 said:


> IMO when Trish was in her prime Torrie Wilson was kicking her ass in hotness


The truth has been spoken.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Why are we comparing Alexa and Trish anyway, because they are blonde? I actually think its more apt to compare Alexa and Kelly Kelly tbh. And the question is a loaded one too. I mean when people say Trish is hotter. What Trish? The one in the early 2000's in her prime? Or the one who is older now? I mean even if I was going to agree you can call a chick hotter, disregarding the subjectiveness. It's difficult to compare Alexa in her prime now to Trish who is older now. It is just a stupid comparision. Even comparing Alexa and Kelly, would make more sense. As it is I choose Alexa, simply because currently she is younger, so to me more hotter.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Alexa beats EVERY version of Trish...easily

Now Alexa versus Stacey Kiebler in her prime...that's a tougher battle









































































Trish and Lita ain't got nothing on Stacy Kiebler


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Bliss is pretty hot but Trish is still hotter.


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

3ku1 said:


> This is silly. 1. *Attractiveness is subjective,* everyone has different tastes 2. You cannot compare eras. Trish is older now. Alexa is in her prime. It's two very different things to compare.





3ku1 said:


> IT's kinda silly though. I mean one could say Alexa is hotter, one could say Trish is hotter. *It's subjective.* Everyone has different tastes. I prefer Paige over Alexa. But that is just based on my tastes. Keibler was imo the hottest diva of all time. Nikki prob has the most complete body of any diva in history. But its all relative and subjective like I said.





3ku1 said:


> Is this still going lol ? They are both hot in their own different ways. You could say Trish is hotter, one could say Alexa. *Its all subjective.* Not surprised Trish won though. Shes alot more well known. This has zero to do with whos hotter, seeing Trish in her prime, and Alexa,now are both hot.





3ku1 said:


> Why are we comparing Alexa and Trish anyway, because they are blonde? I actually think its more apt to compare Alexa and Kelly Kelly tbh. And the question is a loaded one too. I mean when people say Trish is hotter. What Trish? The one in the early 2000's in her prime? Or the one who is older now? I mean even if I was going to agree you can call a chick hotter, *disregarding the subjectiveness.* It's difficult to compare Alexa in her prime now to Trish who is older now. It is just a stupid comparision. Even comparing Alexa and Kelly, would make more sense. As it is I choose Alexa, simply because currently she is younger, so to me more hotter.


Why do you keep repeating the same notion over and over? I'd imagine it is sufficiently understood that views here are highly opinion and preference based in nature to begin with.


----------



## wAnxTa (Jan 3, 2012)

Alexa and it's not even a contest.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Alexa Bliss beat Trish by margin. Trish was not even hottest girl in her time while Alexa Bliss is easily one of hottest girl in the company despite having much more attractive women than Trish time.


----------



## Van Hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

Trish, her and Dawn Marie got me through some lonely nights in Afghanistan and Iraq....


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Trish was hot in a kind of generic way. She was a hard worker though, and got a good push so she became a star and a hall of famer. And that's great, she deserved it, but I wouldn't even place her in a top 10 list of the hottest girls to come through WWE personally. She's no Stacy Kiebler, and she could never match Sunny in her prime either. 

Trish never really had that pretty of a face. She just had a busty bod.


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Sunny was hot back in the day. But I can't place her above either of these people. Or anyone else I rate as elite. Sadly with drugs and all her prime on the big stage didn't last. And she has not held up well. It is pretty incredible to think that roughly only three years seperate her from Trish and Torrie. 

Sable, who some people (not saying me) used to say had a "mature face", looks better in her 40's than Sunny looked for most of her 30's or even late 20's. I have not noticed much from Sunny lately. I hope she is getting her life together.


----------



## kenmasters33 (Nov 28, 2013)

Trish Stratus Always And Forever!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Damn what a decline for Alexa. She was close when once this poll came out but now that changed.


----------



## cornfed40 (Oct 14, 2015)

Bliss by a wide country mile


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

I feel sorry for 56 people's dicks

Treat that thing better in 2016 brethren


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Braylyt said:


> I feel sorry for 56 people's dicks
> 
> Treat that thing better in 2016 brethren


Yes, b/c sleeping with Trish (or Alexa) Alexa would be SUCH a bad thing :eyeroll


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Trish gives me more Stratusfaction than Alexa does.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> Yes, b/c sleeping with Trish (or Alexa) Alexa would be SUCH a bad thing :eyeroll


If there's such a major difference in hotness and you pick the one who's less hot by a country mile, I feel sorry for the girl-related decisions you make in your life. It's not like anyone on here actually gets to choose between 2 girls as hot as these.


----------



## Greg Hay version 1 (Oct 20, 2004)

If we are talking about Trish Stratus when she first started in the WWE or after the WWE? When Trish Stratus when she first started in the WWE then fuck Alexa and hottest is Trish Stratus. But if we are talking about Trish Stratus now then Fuck Trish and hottest Alexa.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

This thread needs more sexy pictures


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Alexa is hot but Trish is well a goddess ok people saying Trish was not hot or pretty need to get their eyes checked. Yes it a matter of opinion but a blind guy could see Trish looks great.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Alexa Bliss is smokin' but in her prime Trish owns her.
Today, obviously Alexa wins.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Alexa Bliss


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*For those wondering about the results, Trish won pretty decisively on Don Tony and Kevin Castle's page:









She didn't have as big a gap here, but we got the same result. I don't have anything on Maria, but if someone wants to continue the matchups, feel free to do so.*


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

PaigeLover said:


> Damn what a decline for Alexa. She was close when once this poll came out but now that changed.


Well, it doesn't help that she is going up against a Hall of Famer who was popular during a time when people were actually enjoying the product. Rose colored glasses. Alexa is clearly more attractive than she was, but this is a popularity contest.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

This aint who's hotter poll. But who's more popular. Trish is hof. Alexa is developmental. This is a ridiculous poll lol.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Arkham258 said:


> Well, it doesn't help that she is going up against a Hall of Famer who was popular during a time when people were actually enjoying the product. Rose colored glasses. Alexa is clearly more attractive than she was, but this is a popularity contest.


 Well to be fair Alexa was tied with Trish until LEgit Boss started posting Trish gifs then Trish got the upper hand on votes.


----------



## savior2005 (Nov 21, 2016)

what do ppl think now that alexa is in main roster


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Alexa Bliss wins though Trish wins the boob category in everything else though Alexa wins.Hell Trish's boobs would look on wrong on Alexa anyway. But the greatest boobs of all time are Maryse's god Alexa's ass + Maryse boobs I just died in a alternate universe


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

alexa. and it isnt even close


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

DELETE said:


> alexa. and it isnt even close


We agree again


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

nyelator said:


> We agree again


I am convinced we are the same person just in diffrent bodies.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

DELETE said:


> I am convinced we are the same person just in diffrent bodies.


I agree ok here is a test do you like RVD


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

nyelator said:


> I agree ok here is a test do you like RVD


Yes.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

DELETE said:


> Yes.


Holy shit are you my twin?


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Who's hotter Sasha Banks vs. Luna Vachon


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

nyelator said:


> Holy shit are you my twin?


yes.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

DELETE said:


> yes.


Cool always wanted one of those


----------



## Walking Deadman (May 12, 2014)

It's close, so very close, but I went with Alexa. Other than the large breast Trish had then, Alexa and Trish 2000-2002 are very similar in body types.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

how the fuck did trish win. This site needs some booty o's


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

DELETE said:


> how the fuck did trish win. This site needs some booty o's


They probably like women, not little girls.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> They probably like women, not little girls.


oh becky marks. Can never come up with something clever/original can you? lmfao


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

DELETE said:


> oh becky marks. Can never come up with something clever/original can you? lmfao


Are you surprised?


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

DELETE said:


> oh becky marks. Can never come up with something clever/original can you? lmfao


Oh Alexa marks. Can never stop bringing up Becky and ignoring facts.(I like Alexa BTW)
Just a lot of people don't like midgets 
1.Becky
2.Alexa
100.Sasha

Let's just hope they kill in the tables match and outshine Raw


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Oh Alexa marks. Can never stop bringing up Becky and ignoring facts.(I like Alexa BTW)
> Just a lot of people don't like midgets
> 1.Becky
> 2.Alexa
> 100.Sasha


wtf does her height have to do with if she is hot or not?


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

DELETE said:


> wtf does her height have to do with if she is hot or not?


Guess he is not a Rey Myestrio fan


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

nyelator said:


> Guess he is not a Rey Myestrio fan


No I don't think Rey is hot:serious:. But loved Rey the wrestler.
Alexa is short like a little girl, some people feel thats weird. (I thinks she's pretty)
Trish has big boobs and looks more mature and oozes sex.

Too be fair this poll is stupid because Trish has more fans and a legend and Alexa is new. Try 6 years from now too really know the consensus because this forum is blindly biased.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> No I don't think Rey is hot:serious:. But loved Rey the wrestler.
> Alexa is short like a little girl, some people feel thats weird.
> Trish has big boobs and looks more mature and oozes sex.
> 
> Too be fair this poll is stupid because Trish has more fans and Alexa is new. Try 6 years from now too really know the consensus because this forum is blindly biased.


I was joking but honestly imagine Trish boobs on Alexa :surprise: but I prefer Alexa she has more of a ass and her boobs are big enough but yeah Trish is only like the ninth hottest of all time to me but would smash back in 2000


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

nyelator said:


> I was joking but honestly imagine Trish boobs on Alexa :surprise: but I prefer Alexa she has more of a ass and her boobs are big enough but yeah Trish is only like the ninth hottest of all time to me but would smash back in 2000


I was a Lita guy growing up, But that loading screen picture on Smackdown:Know your role when I was a kidwens3 good times:smile2:


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> I was a Lita guy growing up, But that loading screen picture on Smackdown:Know your role when I was a kidwens3 good times:smile2:


Never a big fan of big tattoos on women Maryse's is different because how small it is same with Nikki's ass tattoo but Lita's bothered me but yet again back in 2000 would smash but I preferred this loading screen


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

nyelator said:


> Never a big fan of big tattoos on women Maryse's is different because how small it is same with Nikki's ass tattoo but Lita's bothered me but yet again back in 2000 would smash but I preferred this loading screen


8*D Yea that was the loading screen i was talking about............I got too leave now0.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> 8*D Yea that was the loading screen i was talking about............I got too leave now0.


LOL


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

In their primes? Trish easily. Good God was she thick.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Dibil13 said:


> In their primes? Trish easily. Good God was she thick.


Where in front?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Yeah, Alexa is nowhere near Stratus level.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Erik. said:


> Yeah, Alexa is nowhere near Stratus level.



I beg to differ


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

nyelator said:


> I beg to differ


I hope you don't turn your nose up at me.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Erik. said:


> I hope you don't turn your nose up at me.


NO their was supposed to be a wink at the end which was supposed to mean I respect that/fair enough but it evaporated intoo thin air evidently


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

nyelator said:


> NO their was supposed to be a wink at the end which was supposed to mean I respect that/fair enough but it evaporated intoo thin air evidently


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

nyelator said:


> Where in front?


Everywhere. Her ass probably weighed more than Bliss' entire body.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Dibil13 said:


> Everywhere. Her ass probably weighed more than Bliss' entire body.


I prefer Bliss's ass honestly but let's be honest Bliss is not allowed to do the stuff that Trish was in the early 2000's who knows sigh I wish she was though but I prefer Bliss but Trish like i said is in the top 10 for me and I came in the RA so Trish was toned down quiet a bit and honestly never connected with me do too me being six when she retired and Bliss who is Trish Jr. Minus the height and boobs came around during my teenage years you know where you actually go look she is hot instead of with Trish she is a women I am six give me Batista dam it.Also IK have said this before Bliss ass + Maryse boobs- Trish 's body- Carmella's face :surprise:


----------

